# Zocker Stuhl gesucht



## Agarack (16. August 2018)

Hallöchen,

Wie oben schon steht suche ich einen neuen Stuhl zum zocken. Aber da es ja wirklich so viele verschiedene gibt weiß ich auch nicht wirklich weiter und hoffe hier bei euch auf gute tipps und erfahrungen. 

Kunstleder ist aber nicht so mein fall fängt iwann das bröseln an und sieht unschön aus polyester wäre mir da schon lieber. 
Farblich am besten schwarz ohne viel bunten Kram. Paar Akzente sind aber ok. 

Kurz zu mir:
Bin ca 1,93 groß und habe ca 110 kg und beruflich bedingt wochenendzocker.

Maximal kann ich 200€ entbehren.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. August 2018)

Bei den Körpermaßen und Budget findet man wohl nicht viel hochwertiges und Stoff.
Vielleicht sowas hier: NITRO CONCEPTS S300 Gamingstuhl - Buerostuhl - Schreibtischstuhl - Stoffbezug - Stealth Black (Schwarz): Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt
Bis 135 KG belastbar Körpergröße hab ich jetzt aber nicht gefunden und Budget ist auch etwas drüber.
DX Raxer evt. noch bis 100 KG
Robas Lund DX Racer 5 Gamingstuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Buerostuhl, schwarz/grau, 74 x 52 x 123-132 cm, 62505SG4: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt

Den find Ich halt gut,aber hat halt seinen Preis:noblechairs EPIC Echtleder Gaming Stuhl - schwarz


----------



## Ryle (16. August 2018)

Auch wenn man vorm PC sicher keinen Seitenhalt braucht...den S300 gibts auch bei Otto für 235 mit dem 15€ Neukunden Rabatt. Hab ich schon gesehen und ist größtenteils auf dem Niveau der Maxnomics Stühle. (Stahlframe, Gurte Sitzfläche, Materialstärke)
Ein paar Abstriche gibt es bei den recht leicht verstellbaren Armlehnen, nicht ganz so dichtem Schaum der Polster und dem Fußkreuz. Gaslift kann ich nicht beurteilen, scheint aber ganz ok zu sein.

Unter dem Preis würde ich keinen dieser "Racing" Stühle kaufen. Sitzfläche meist nur aus Holz auf das dann eine günstige Polsterung mit geringem Raumgewicht geklebt wird. Dann noch knarzende Aufnahmen, Gaslift der nachgibt oder dir um die Ohren fliegt usw. 
Da sitzt du dann nach wenigen Monaten direkt auf dem Holz oder whatever.

Alternativ nach normalen Bürostühlen umschauen. Da kommst du aber auch nicht billiger weg, wenns was gescheites sein soll.


----------



## MfDoom (16. August 2018)

den Epic hatte ich zuhause, ist meiner Meinung nach ein Blender  im "Gamer" Gewand. Der Rückenteil von hinten ist aus Kunstleder, unfassbar. Ausserdem ist er Steinhart, mir tat nach 30 min der Hintern weh, deshalb ging er zurück. Das ist einfach ein billiger Racingsitz aus dem Automobilbereich mit einem Fuß drunter montiert.
Dann doch lieber Recaro, die sind wenigstens gemütlich


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. August 2018)

Ich bin einst nach Staples gefahren und habe 2009 einen Echtlederstuhl/Sessel für 249 gekauft, auf dem ich am besten sitzen konnte. 2016 war die Gasdruckfeder im Eimer und ich habe gemessen und bei e-bay eine neue Gasdruckfeder bestellt für 11,49 Euro mit kostenlosem Versand.. Meine Kumpelz sagen, in dem Stuhl sitzt man richtig gut, wo haste den nochmal her ?  Von Staples.

Der Stuhl wird jetzt 10 und ich mag ihn wie am ersten Tag. Der Stuhl wird bei mir übrigens extrem beansprucht, ich habe kein Sofa. Ich glotze Fernsehen, Clan bis morgens um 4. Wenn ich zu Hause bin, sitze ich auf diesem Stuhl. Ich esse meistens sogar auf diesem Stuhl, obwohl ich einen Esstisch habe mit Echtlederstühlen.

Das dicke Leder ist sehr tapfer.


----------



## mistermeister (16. August 2018)

Och bitte... Kleiner Tipp, von mir, einfach mal Finger weg von diesen Meme "Gamer Chairs" im Renn Schalensitz design... Auch wenn sie zurzeit ja sehr "in" sind gibt es sehr wohl bessere Alternativen... Diese Art von Sessel ist eigntlich nicht zum dauerhaften sitzen gedacht (auch wenn der Schalensitz im ersten Moment bequem anmutet)  sondern kommen ursprünglich vom Racing Sim Markt - Bis irgendein Idiot (sry) die Idee hatte da Rollen dran zu machen        Den Rest der Geschichte kennen wir ja...  Ich will hier keinem die Kaufentscheidung vorweg nehmen sondern nur mal darauf hinweisen das diese Sitze orthopädisch wenig wertvoll sind.  Eigentlich finde ich es schade wieviele Leute sich  im Augenblick den Rücken "kaputtmachen" mit solchen Sesseln.

Ich selbst habe mir kürzlich einen Steelcase Gesture gegönnt, zwar kein ganz billiger Spass, aber gleich ne ganz andere Liga. Wenn man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will gibt es auch etwas preiswertere Alternativen die auch gut sind. Ansonsten wie es in dem Fall des Threadherstellers ist und nicht mehr als 200€ ausgeben will, ist es immer noch besser wenn man  damit ins nächste Möbelhaus geht und sich dort einen halbwegs anständingen Bürostuhl zulegt (den man idealerweise auch vorher probesitzen kann) als sich  irgendeinen "Gaming Chair" Schrott zu bestellen. Sollte nur mal gesagt sein, aber muss ja jeder selber für sich entscheiden


----------



## Ryle (16. August 2018)

Die Story hilft dem TE aber nun nicht wirklich weiter, zumal du aktuell kaum mehr einen vernünftigen Echt Leder Stuhl für 250€ bekommen wirst 

Ich wäre da aber auch eher bei Stoff als bei dem PU Leder Zeugs. Klar, Reinigung mag schwerer sein wenn man öfter mal rumsaut, aber man schwitzt nicht so sehr bei warmen Temperaturen, im Winter ist der Sitz nicht anfangs kalt, aber vor allem löst sich der Bezug nicht nach ein paar Jahren auf. Kunstleder scheuert sich mit der Zeit ab, je nach Färbung verfärbt sich das Zeug auch sehr schnell und irgendwann haste überall Stückchen von dem PU Zeugs rumfliegen.


----------



## Agarack (16. August 2018)

mistermeister schrieb:


> Och bitte... Kleiner Tipp, von mir, einfach mal Finger weg von diesen Meme "Gamer Chairs" im Renn Schalensitz design... Auch wenn sie zurzeit ja sehr "in" sind gibt es sehr wohl bessere Alternativen... Diese Art von Sessel ist eigntlich nicht zum dauerhaften sitzen gedacht (auch wenn der Schalensitz im ersten Moment bequem anmutet)  sondern kommen ursprünglich vom Racing Sim Markt - Bis irgendein Idiot (sry) die Idee hatte da Rollen dran zu machen        Den Rest der Geschichte kennen wir ja...  Ich will hier keinem die Kaufentscheidung vorweg nehmen sondern nur mal darauf hinweisen das diese Sitze orthopädisch wenig wertvoll sind.  Eigentlich finde ich es schade wieviele Leute sich  im Augenblick den Rücken "kaputtmachen" mit solchen Sesseln.
> 
> Ich selbst habe mir kürzlich einen Steelcase Gesture gegönnt, zwar kein ganz billiger Spass, aber gleich ne ganz andere Liga. Wenn man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will gibt es auch etwas preiswertere Alternativen die auch gut sind. Ansonsten wie es in dem Fall des Threadherstellers ist und nicht mehr als 200€ ausgeben will, ist es immer noch besser wenn man  damit ins nächste Möbelhaus geht und sich dort einen halbwegs anständingen Bürostuhl zulegt (den man idealerweise auch vorher probesitzen kann) als sich  irgendeinen "Gaming Chair" Schrott zu bestellen. Sollte nur mal gesagt sein, aber muss ja jeder selber für sich entscheiden



Es muss ja kein Racing Stuhl sein bin einfach nur auf der Suche nach einem neuen Stuhl zum zocken. Und wollte eben mal nach Erfahrungen fragen oder gute Tips.
Hab in einem älteren Thread gelesen das viele eben auch Büro Stühle empfehlen mit verstellbaren Sitz tiefen, Arm lehnen usw empfehlen.


----------



## Ryle (16. August 2018)

Möbelhäuser sind auch nicht der Bringer. Abgesehen von Ikea findest du da zu 90% den selben Kram wie Online, nur anders gelabelt und teurer. Ikea Markus ist relativ preiswert, hat aber keine verstallbaren Armlehnen wenn man nicht selbst herum bastelt. Und Ikea Volmar kannst du knicken wenn du größer als 1,80m bist.

Sicher kann man sich auch nen Bürostuhl antun, bin auch kein Fan von Racing Stühlen. Aber wesentlich besser wird es in dem Preissegment dann auch nicht. Außerdem erschweren die Lümmel-Sitzpositionen, weil die Stützen meistens eher nachgeben und die Stühle auch einfach nur zum Sitzen konzipiert sind. Da haben dann diese Racing Dinger schon ihre Vorteile, weil du nen Stahl Rahmen um die Lehne hast. Um 200€ gibt es PRO-TEC 300. Hatten wir auch mal im Büro, geht so. Nach 2-3 Stunden will man da auch nicht drauf verweilen, aber das haben so ziemlich alle Stühle so an sich.

Sitzen ist auch subjektiv. Wenn du schon Jahre auf einem gewissen Stuhl verbracht hast, ist eine Umstellung ziemlich schwer, und sei es angeblich noch so gesund.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. August 2018)

Ihr meint Racing Seat, Pedale und Gangschaltungsknüppel fest beim Körper. Ein Novice Projekt: Altbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTL-Server - Aw: "Playseat" - Wer hat einen? Eigenbau? - Forum - Altbierbude


----------



## Agarack (19. August 2018)

Ne sowas meinen wir nicht


----------



## -Xe0n- (30. August 2018)

Für 200€ würde mir der Ikea Volmar einfallen. Der soll wohl richtig gut sein! Würde ich jedenfalls jedem "Gaming-Stuhl" vorziehen


----------

